# Distinctly Reformed Evangelism



## Baptist-1689er

Could someone share recommendations for books on Reformed Evangelism..I have Joel R Beeke's book "Puritan Evangelism" and I agree with his view on the subject. I was wondering if there were other books written from this perspective available.


----------



## toddpedlar

A classic that you shouldn't miss is J. I. Packer's Evangelism and the Sovereignty of God. It's wonderfully concise and deals a master stroke to the man-centered ideas that surround much of evangelism and missions. You also could check out God-Centered Evangelism, by R. B. Kuiper, which is also quite good.


----------



## A.J.

The June/July 2009 issue of _Ordained Servant_ of the OPC explains and defends a distinctly Reformed understanding of evangelism. 

See/click Evangelism: Whose Responsibility?

Articles in this issue include, 

Ambassadors of the Heavenly King
by Gregory E. Reynolds

Evangelism and the Church
by Charles G. Dennison

Evangelistic Responsibility
by T. David Gordon


----------



## rbcbob

Today's Evangelism by *Ernest C Reisinger*


----------



## Baptist-1689er

Thanks for the recommendations. The area that I am seeking specific input on is methodological. Beeke presents the view that there are specifically two methods scripturally sanctioned for the church 1. Preaching, and 2. Catechetical instruction. This runs counter to much which goes on in the name of evangelism today. Evangelism is often viewed as a Program or strategy to employ. I am curious if there might be other resources written on methodology which would reflect the perspective of Beeke.


----------



## cih1355

Here is a good book that I have been reading. 
_Tell the Truth _by Will Metzger


----------



## Pergamum

I see broad freedom in the NT in ways evangelism was done. In crowds, house to house, letters circulated, object lessons employed, teaching, preaching, personal testimonials, witnessing by males and females both, and this in a wide variety of settings, to many peoples, and using different methodologies to fit different audiences.

Let's be leary that in looking for a "reformed" way to evangelize we are not cutting off our legs and becoming evangelistic cripples due to over-scrupulous methodology. It is both unbiblical to be more lax than Scripture AND to be more restrictive than Scripture as well.


And,

It is not so much knowing more about evangelism that we are in need of, but more doing it.

Reactions: Edifying 1


----------



## Michael Doyle

Here is a good book by Richard Phillips

Amazon.com: Jesus the Evangelist (9781567690880): Richard D Phillips: Books


----------



## ChristianTrader

Pergamum said:


> I see broad freedom in the NT in ways evangelism was done. In crowds, house to house, letters circulated, object lessons employed, teaching, preaching, personal testimonials, witnessing by males and females both, and this in a wide variety of settings, to many peoples, and using different methodologies to fit different audiences.
> 
> Let's be leary that in looking for a "reformed" way to evangelize we are not cutting off our legs and becoming evangelistic cripples due to over-scrupulous methodology. It is both unbiblical to be more lax than Scripture AND to be more restrictive than Scripture as well.
> 
> 
> And,
> 
> It is not so much knowing more about evangelism that we are in need of, but more doing it.



Every one agrees that it is unbiblical to be more lax or more restrictive than Scripture, the question however is what does Scripture actually say about the issue.

CT


----------



## Baptist-1689er

Pergamum said:


> I see broad freedom in the NT in ways evangelism was done. In crowds, house to house, letters circulated, object lessons employed, teaching, preaching, personal testimonials, witnessing by males and females both, and this in a wide variety of settings, to many peoples, and using different methodologies to fit different audiences.
> 
> Let's be leary that in looking for a "reformed" way to evangelize we are not cutting off our legs and becoming evangelistic cripples due to over-scrupulous methodology. It is both unbiblical to be more lax than Scripture AND to be more restrictive than Scripture as well.
> 
> 
> And,
> 
> It is not so much knowing more about evangelism that we are in need of, but more doing it.



I appreciate your emphasis on the need to be faithful to the task of evangelism, and not merely talking about it. My interest is in considering how to approach the vital task in light of a theology which is faithful to the Scriptures. I believe the Reformed faith to be such a theology. I am interested in having the correct foundation and assumptions for evangelism and to the exent that others have fleshed these things out preivously, I would like to learn from them.


----------



## amishrockstar

"...on that day a great persecution broke out against 
the church at Jerusalem, and *all except the apostles*
were scattered throughout Judea and Samaria. Godly
men buried Stephen and mourned deeply for him. But
Saul began to destroy the church. Going from house 
to house, he dragged off men and women and put 
them in prison.
* Those who had been scattered preached the word
wherever they went."*

--Acts 8:1-4

Preaching the word was done by a scattered
group of early Christians. I'm not buying the 
high church view of evangelism.


----------



## toddpedlar

amishrockstar said:


> "...on that day a great persecution broke out against
> the church at Jerusalem, and *all except the apostles*
> were scattered throughout Judea and Samaria. Godly
> men buried Stephen and mourned deeply for him. But
> Saul began to destroy the church. Going from house
> to house, he dragged off men and women and put
> them in prison.
> * Those who had been scattered preached the word
> wherever they went."*
> 
> --Acts 8:1-4
> 
> Preaching the word was done by a scattered
> group of early Christians. I'm not buying the
> high church view of evangelism.



What exactly is the "high church view of evangelism", so that we know what you're objecting to?


----------



## amishrockstar

In the articles.
Evangelism isn't done on an individual basis (by the average believer).


----------



## Josiah

A.J. said:


> The June/July 2009 issue of _Ordained Servant_ of the OPC explains and defends a distinctly Reformed understanding of evangelism.
> 
> See/click Evangelism: Whose Responsibility?
> 
> Articles in this issue include,
> 
> Ambassadors of the Heavenly King
> by Gregory E. Reynolds
> 
> Evangelism and the Church
> by Charles G. Dennison
> 
> Evangelistic Responsibility
> by T. David Gordon




 (with a big thumbs up for the paper written by Charles G. Dennison)

I would also add to this list the OPC Publication that was released in 1954 and compiled by John Murray and Cal Cummings called *Biblical Evangelism Today: A symposium*. The books preface says of itself:



> Biblical Evangelism Today is a compilation of the reports of the Committee on Local Evangelism presented to successive General Assemblies of the Orthodox Presbyterian Church. This Committee was erected by the General Assembly in 1942 and extended its studies over a period of ten years. The members who served on this Committee during the entire ten year period or a major portion thereof were: Mr. Arthur Armour, Rev. Calvin Cummings, Rev. George Marston, Rev. John Murray, and Rev. Lyle Shaw. The church is indebted to the many ministers of the Orthodox Presbyterian Church who contributed valuable papers on subjects assigned to them by the Committee.



I have found this to be a very interesting publication, because it reflects a deep commitment to distinctly Reformed evangelism over and against the common models of its day and it is also very practical in its approach.


----------



## Hamalas




----------



## jogri17

Anytime the Gospel is preached it is Evangelisation whether it be from a Reformed pulpit or more badly a 4 Spiritual Laws tract shared between two individuals. The Reformed perspective saw it as the Church was the main point of evangelisation to equip the individuals to live godly in the world and to be a witness to through out of the world. But the goal is the promotion of individual churches but there is an important individual aspect that many those in the Reformed camp do not see.


----------



## Dearly Bought

Josiah said:


> A.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> The June/July 2009 issue of _Ordained Servant_ of the OPC explains and defends a distinctly Reformed understanding of evangelism.
> 
> See/click Evangelism: Whose Responsibility?
> 
> Articles in this issue include,
> 
> Ambassadors of the Heavenly King
> by Gregory E. Reynolds
> 
> Evangelism and the Church
> by Charles G. Dennison
> 
> Evangelistic Responsibility
> by T. David Gordon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (with a big thumbs up for the paper written by Charles G. Dennison)
> 
> I would also add to this list the OPC Publication that was released in 1954 and compiled by John Murray and Cal Cummings called *Biblical Evangelism Today: A symposium*. The books preface says of itself:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biblical Evangelism Today is a compilation of the reports of the Committee on Local Evangelism presented to successive General Assemblies of the Orthodox Presbyterian Church. This Committee was erected by the General Assembly in 1942 and extended its studies over a period of ten years. The members who served on this Committee during the entire ten year period or a major portion thereof were: Mr. Arthur Armour, Rev. Calvin Cummings, Rev. George Marston, Rev. John Murray, and Rev. Lyle Shaw. The church is indebted to the many ministers of the Orthodox Presbyterian Church who contributed valuable papers on subjects assigned to them by the Committee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have found this to be a very interesting publication, because it reflects a deep commitment to distinctly Reformed evangelism over and against the common models of its day and it is also very practical in its approach.
Click to expand...


I echo the recommendation of the "Biblical Evangelism Today" symposium, but not the recommendation of the _Ordained Servant_ essays. Murray and the other authors proceed with the understanding that _both_ ordained and lay persons are responsible to bear evangelistic witness. In fact, the symposium promotes several methodologies denigrated by more contemporary Reformed authors, including open air preaching, tracts, and cold calling.

I was disturbed recently to read an essay by Michael Horton where he mentioned the use of "Two Ways to Live" tracts at Oxford with more than a little hostility. While I greatly appreciate the works of many of these men, I cannot follow this overreaction to Campus Crusade and Billy Graham. I hold to a "three office" view of the church, but this view of the ministry almost approaches Romanism at times. The baby is being carried out the door with the bath water.

Of the literature suggested, T. David Gordon's essay is particularly guilty of promoting an unbiblical, even Romanist elitism. It's a far cry from Luther's ploughboy to Gordon's incompetent, "often-bumbling" layman.


----------



## Baptist-1689er

Thanks for the helpful resources!


----------



## Raj

Pergamum said:


> I see broad freedom in the NT in ways evangelism was done. In crowds, house to house, letters circulated, object lessons employed, teaching, preaching, personal testimonials, witnessing by males and females both, and this in a wide variety of settings, to many peoples, and using different methodologies to fit different audiences.
> 
> Let's be leary that in looking for a "reformed" way to evangelize we are not cutting off our legs and becoming evangelistic cripples due to over-scrupulous methodology. It is both unbiblical to be more lax than Scripture AND to be more restrictive than Scripture as well.
> 
> 
> And,
> 
> *It is not so much knowing more about evangelism that we are in need of, but more doing it.*


 Brothers amen to this.


----------



## CovenantalBaptist

I am actually in the midst of blogging through a series on Reformed Baptist evangelism. In terms of resources, this short book that I read in seminary and that I found biblically sound and helpful methodologically is this one by Walt Chantry: 

Today's Gospel

If you are interested here is Part 1, 2, 3 of my incomplete series.


----------



## Pergamum

I guess it is understandable considering the bad trends in evangelism nowadays, but usually when I hear people talking about Reformed Evangelism, the ensuing conversation is primarily on what evangelism is not rather than what evangelism is. We are very adamant about how we shouldn't do it, but I long to hear more of how we should, in fact, carry out evangelism. I long for more positive treatments of this subject.


----------



## Kevin

Baptist-1689er said:


> Could someone share recommendations for books on Reformed Evangelism..I have Joel R Beeke's book "Puritan Evangelism" and I agree with his view on the subject. I was wondering if there were other books written from this perspective available.



I am not a fan of Beeke`s booklet. He mythologises a period of history & then posits that period as normative for all time.

Although what he says is true it is (in my opinion) unhelpful. To tell us that the Puritains evangelised by preaching the bible (one of his main points) is true but not helpful.

It is not helpful because he is writing about an historical period that had a (near) universal church attendance, and a homogeneous society that largely accepted the cultural values & presuppositions of the Christian faith.

I am willing to bet that outside of Grand Rapids MI, that society no longer exists.

In other words, you could "preach the gospel" inside of your church every Sunday until the end of time & not reach any of the lost that live in your town. Do the Hindu in your town attend church? Do any wiccans? Any Moslems? 

They don't where I live. When I witness to a moslem, a Hindu, a witch, it is because I have saught them out, not because they came wandering through the front door of First Reformed Baptiterian Puritan Calvinist Church of my hometown at 11:00 am on a Sunday.

Now it might be that none of this would matter to you if your entire ministy was confined to a small ethnic enclave. But for the rest of us we must learn to think about our society in a missional way.


----------



## Don Kistler

Dr. Gerstner's book "Jonathan Edwards Evangelist" talks about Reformed evangelism and deals somewhat with methodology.


----------



## Scott1

Kevin said:


> Baptist-1689er said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could someone share recommendations for books on Reformed Evangelism..I have Joel R Beeke's book "Puritan Evangelism" and I agree with his view on the subject. I was wondering if there were other books written from this perspective available.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a fan of Beeke`s booklet. He mythologises a period of history & then posits that period as normative for all time.
> 
> Although what he says is true it is (in my opinion) unhelpful. To tell us that the Puritains evangelised by preaching the bible (one of his main points) is true but not helpful.
> 
> It is not helpful because he is writing about an historical period that had a (near) universal church attendance, and a homogeneous society that largely accepted the cultural values & presuppositions of the Christian faith.
> 
> I am willing to bet that outside of Grand Rapids MI, that society no longer exists.
> 
> In other words, you could "preach the gospel" inside of your church every Sunday until the end of time & not reach any of the lost that live in your town. Do the Hindu in your town attend church? Do any wiccans? Any Moslems?
> 
> They don't where I live. When I witness to a moslem, a Hindu, a witch, it is because I have saught them out, not because they came wandering through the front door of First Reformed Baptiterian Puritan Calvinist Church of my hometown at 11:00 am on a Sunday.
> 
> Now it might be that none of this would matter to you if your entire ministy was confined to a small ethnic enclave. But for the rest of us we must learn to think about our society in a missional way.
Click to expand...


I understand what you are saying, the point you are making.

However, we cannot at all discount the fact that unbelievers, people in false religions, people in enormous sin, even atheists are by God's providential occasion in church services, at their picnics, music and plays.

Part of our recognition is that the the visible church at a given point in time, ordinarily includes people who are not Christians.


----------



## Josiah

CovenantalBaptist said:


> I am actually in the midst of blogging through a series on Reformed Baptist evangelism. In terms of resources, this short book that I read in seminary and that I found biblically sound and helpful methodologically is this one by Walt Chantry:
> 
> Today's Gospel
> 
> If you are interested here is Part 1, 2, 3 of my incomplete series.


 
 Todays Gospel is an excellent suggestion.


----------

